# Pregnant doe not eating



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

My pregnant doe hasn't really been eating since we put her in the kidding stall two days ago (2-18-17). She'll take a nibble of hay, and usually eats her grain, but this morning she didn't. Her belly is shrinking down, but I think she may have 'dropped', too. I'd pass this off as she is getting ready to kid, but I assumed they just wouldn't eat the previous feeding time, not go off of feed for a few days before.. She would be on day 144-145 today. If I try I can feel a little bit of her ligaments but they are basically gone. Lost her mucus plug. Had stringy, mucusy poop today. Vulva swollen and red, it opens a bit when she pees (which is often). The only thing is her udder isn't as full as it should be, so I'm wondering if she's self nursing? Maybe I'm just freaking out, but I know a pregnant doe off of feed _can_be serious. Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she just unhappy about being in the stall?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm wondering that.. she's in a chain link kennel with an inclosure. I guess I just want to know if I should be worried or not. She looks so skinny, just from being off feed for a little while. I was going to put a friend for her in there but the only one that might he suitable is getting bred. I'm just hoping she goes soon and has her baby to keep her busy and will start eating again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be concerned. Can you let her out for periods of time?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I can but she's kind of skittish so it would be hard to catch her. Today her vulva is bulging and I think she's starting to dialate. I'll see if I can get a pic..


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ugh! Pics aren't uploading. When I click "upload" my device won't do anything. I'll try again in a little while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you taken her temp? I had a couple of mine with our strange weather get pneumonia. 
Although with late term pregnancy, you could give her some Karo/molasses with a touch of hot water to get it to thin out and stir it well so it goes into a syringe easily. Then drench her with it slowly. You can buy the strips and test her first if you prefer. Or give her goat nutradrench as indicated by weight. It has calcium and molasses in it. Both needed in pregnant does with issues of not eating. Just yesterday I had my overdue doe get pneumonia and started treatment, nuflor and banamine, then a couple of hours later, she was still not eating, so I drenched her goat nutradrech, drenched her a lot of water, gave her fortified vit B complex SQ and probiotics, then she finally bounced back a short while after that. 

Is she swollen around the ankles? Pregnancy toxemia may be happening and calcium drench ect needs to be given.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Hard to say, as previously mentioned could be change in conditions or ketosis. If it was me I'd make sure she keeps eating, maybe give some glycol but you are so close to kidding if it's ketosis kidding will usually clear up after that. 

Be sure on kidding to give a big bucket of hot water full of molasses.

Where you run into problems, if it's ketosis is when they go off feed several WEEKS from kidding. If you can keep them from going down before kidding you are usually OK.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

As far as I can tell/see/feel, her ankles aren't swollen. I haven't taken her temp. If she needs calcium, would tums help? Don't they have calcium in them? I'm going to give her molasses water when I'm done with this post. I need to make a run to the feed store, I'm out of Nutri Drench and Probios, among other things. Still trying to upload pics, when I tap "upload" it says " please wait, files uploading" (or something similar) and nothing happens after that, I've tried letting it load.. I don't know. She's driving me crazy, her vulva and ligaments make me think she could go into labor anytime now but her udder is still pretty small. Anyone have any ideas there? Self nursing? Do you think it is a possibility that she is due the beginning of April (she was also in with the buck twice in November) but just loosing ligaments now and going to go back and forth until she kids? Also another question, I didn't think she was due until April so I didn't give her BoSe and CDT. Can I go ahead and do this now? Will it affect anything if she is really due sometime this week? Sorry for the confusion and such a long post. I'm truly thankful for TGS  I've learned sooooo much here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good her ankles are not swollen.

Get a temp on her.

Tums do have calcium but it should be used as a temporary situation until you get the better stuff.

I like to drench the molasses with some water to ensure she gets it. Some Does won't drink it all down. But you can try and see first.

Nutri Drench and Probios are good to have.

Try to make the picture in a smaller format that may be why you are hanging there. If not, email me the picture and remind me title of your post. [email protected]

Most of the time, they get super tight just before kidding with their udder. It could happen overnight. But yet, I see she is due in April so she is not even close yet, they will start to fill 1 to 1 1 /2 months prior to kidding, so she is OK for now, she sounds right on track to me. If she has a small udder now.

Get that picture up or send them to me and I will display them for you. That way we can determine if she is close or has a ways to go. A side shot, a clear pic of her vulva/anus tail up naturally, and udder. 
Feeding her a little grain or a treat and taking a pic helps to get that shot. As to the BoSe and CDT lets see the pic first.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ok, will give molasses and get temp. How many tums? I will email pics. She was exposed two days in September so she's either due this week (today day 145/146) or in April sometime. I'll try to get udder pic but she's very hairy down there and it stresses her out a ton when I try to shave it so I just leave it  Even getting a temp on her will be difficult, she's been super skittish ever since I have had her.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

toth boer goats - I emailed you pics to add to this thread. Thank you!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Alrighty.. just checked her and ligaments are 100% gone and she has some goo. Thinking/hoping she'll go tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, I did not receive the pics. Looked in spam not there either? I checked the email link and sent myself a message and it worked, very strange.

Sounds like she is getting close, happy kidding.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, strange.. I don't know.

She kidded a beautiful doeling about 3 hours ago. So tiny and cute. Pics not working :/ She's black, white, and gray. Pure black on the lower halves of her legs, white poll, frosted ears and nose. We're in love <3 She'll make a great addition to our herd.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I do have a question though.. I squeezed a squirt of milk out to make sure it wasn't plugged or anything. It appears to be milk, and not colostrum? It's not thick or yellow and doesn't feel or look any different from milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can still be colostrum.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

If it isn't smelly, have clumps, strings, or blood, she is OK. 
Congrats on the kids. 

I do not understand why I didn't receive your pictures, you can go onto my website http://www.tothboergoats.com/ and go to the bottom of the page, then click on the email link and try it that way. Or maybe someone else can try to put them up for you.

The kids sound adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

